# Do you prefer Twinkies or HoHo's at your timeshare?



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 11, 2016)

If you think Apollo bought Diamond so they could improve customer service .... welcome to reality.

*Rescue deal for Twinkies devoured jobs, but equity execs had their snack cake, ate it too *


----------



## raygo123 (Dec 11, 2016)

I  think ho-ho's would bring down the neighborhood!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tia (Dec 11, 2016)

When I opened the article and started reading, I remembered reading several years ago about Blackstone doing something similar. See they are mentioned in the article, not sure this is a good thing.


----------

